# Mercy Passed her Therapy Dog Test!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello all! Mercy just passed her Therapy Dogs Incorporated test this morning. We also visited the food pantry next door and visited with low income people picking up donated food for their families! Everybody commented on what a wonderful well behaved dog Mercy was and how she had a cool name!

Now I gotta get ready for my celebration dinner!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's so awesome! I know how hard you worked for this and it had paid off! I'm very happy for you and Mercy!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, that is great news! Very happy for you all!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Mercy! I hope to take the test with Wellie some day and your story is an inspiration.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to you both, hard work paid off!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! I knew she'd do great!! I am so proud of you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Great work!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats good job!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of you. . Job well done.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Job! Congratulations.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! So happy for you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Well earned !


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! You have every reason to be very proud!!! Way to go Mercy.


----------



## RichardSATX (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome!!!!! My wife is a physician and we have a GR and a Labby that we are hoping to get certified as therapy dogs. It ain't easy. I'm working on it. So glad that you got it done!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulatons to you both. 

Job well done!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I m so overjoyed at the warm wishes from you all! Thank you so very much!Mercy will be doing a visit on Thursday morning at a nursing home as part of the requirements for TDInc membership. She needs 3 successful observation visits before I can send in the paperwork, two of which need to be in a nursing home.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats from Gunner, Honey and me. Gunner and I are with TDI. I'm hoping next year to get Honey certified. Working with her now....


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations from both Willow and me! I know that you've both worked so hard to train for this for awhile. We wish you lots of wonderful therapy visits!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Congrats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Woo hoo!! Congratulations! She's going to add a lot of sunshine to people's lives


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations to you both! You two will be working miracles together !


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana:CONGRATS TO YOU AND MERCY!!!!!:banana::banana::banana: gREAT job Mercy, do you have any advice to a fellow golden who will be taking the test in 7 weeks?? Thanks, greatly appreciate it!!!! :


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome news!!! Way to go Mercy!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Portia1224 said:


> Congratulations from both Willow and me! I know that you've both worked so hard to train for this for awhile. We wish you lots of wonderful therapy visits!


Thanks Allison! Are you coming to the GR meetup this Saturday?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> :banana::banana::banana:CONGRATS TO YOU AND MERCY!!!!!:banana::banana::banana: gREAT job Mercy, do you have any advice to a fellow golden who will be taking the test in 7 weeks?? Thanks, greatly appreciate it!!!! :


I gotza keep da paz on de floor!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Tomorrow is my first visit since the test date*

Thank you all for the many responses! I am so touched! I will be visiting a nursing home tomorrow morning at 10:30 for one of the required observation visits. Wish me well guys!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Mercy Mom ... I know Mercy will do great!!!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

She's gonna do great!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

She'll be fine, and so will you.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

How wonderful! Have fun this morning!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

